# 12/21/12



## Mvalenz (Dec 20, 2012)

I almost forgot that tomorrow is supposed to be the day to end all days at 5:11am. I don't think it is going to happen, but what if it did?

I'm going to call my family and talk for a while. Then I'm going to the liquor store. I'm going to buy some bottled water and beef jerky too. I wish we had a stumbling emoticon.

What are all of you doing for the last day; if it really was?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to school and hanging out with friends  

SPOILER ALERT: it's not gonna happen!! shh!!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 20, 2012)

21/12 is now for me, we are the 21th, it is 2:11am and we are still alive...XD


----------



## Plex (Dec 20, 2012)

Preparing for the oncoming zombies, that's what I'm doing! Setting up the treadmills outside the house now!

jk..

... But really, just lazing around the house tomorrow is my plan so far.


----------



## Mantisman. (Dec 20, 2012)

What are you talking about? the end has started, godzilla is everywhere, however I'm having party tomorrow xD


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 20, 2012)

MAX OUT MY CREDIT CARDS!!!

jk


----------



## Plex (Dec 20, 2012)

Mantisman. said:


> What are you talking about? the end has started, godzilla is everywhere, however I'm having party tomorrow xD


I was supposed to have a party tonight until the end... partying is always a good option!


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 20, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> 21/12 is now for me, we are the 21th, it is 2:11am and we are still alive...XD


It is supposed to be at 11:11am GMT. I think that is 12:11pm in Switzerland? So you still have a few hours.


----------



## agent A (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys its impossible for it to be 12/21/12 every single place on earth at the exact same time, and if the world is endin on that date, then everywhere on earth would have to be on the same date at the same time  

My prediction is that vesuvius will erupt, nothing more


----------



## gripen (Dec 20, 2012)

I plan to take a nice hot meteor shower tomorrow.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys, it's is supposed to be at 11:11am GMT time on the 21st. What ever time it is in your time zone at that time get under your Hello Kitty blanket.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 20, 2012)

I pulled out my spinning wheel and started working with it again. Bought some nice angora and will spin it in the morning.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 20, 2012)

As far as I know there's no set time. Its just, there was no 12/22/12 on the calendar.


----------



## Digger (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm going to go and .............

Jump Off The Fiscal Cliff !!


----------



## Digger (Dec 20, 2012)

Mel,

The UTC (same as GMT) for Zurich's Winter Solstice =

ec 21, 2012 8:10 AM 4:38 PM 8h 27m 29s − 02s 12:24 PM 19.2° 147.160 Or 12:24 PM 12-21-12 Zurich local time. If it's earlier than that, you're still alive. If later as I type this - you must be communicating from the Great Beyond (and we'd like a report, please).


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm ready. Bring it! It's been a long time coming. But for real. This is just a Mayan "super" New Year and the end of the long count Mayan calendar. A good reason to throw care to the wind and tear it up on a weeknight. :lol: I'm going to bed. Wake me up when it's over.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup I agree. I'll put everything on the fact that tomorrow morning I will be waking up and doing the same thing I do every morning; eating eggs and bacon and thinking, "Why didn't I buy milk when I was at the store. "


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 21, 2012)

I recommend the movie Apocalypto directed by Mel Gibson. It portrays the _real_ collapse of the Mayan culture in 900 AD due to drought.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 21, 2012)

Still here.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 21, 2012)

That movie is beautiful!!!!


----------



## aNisip (Dec 21, 2012)

alright, nothing is happening...ima go get somthin' to eat...


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup. Still here. Or is this all a dream?


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 21, 2012)

Technically we have until 11:59 HI time. I'm hoping for zombies, no better excuse or way to take out a few of those neighbors I so hate and set the world back 70% of its population..............not likely to happen but still I have around 2 dozen 30 round mags loaded in the safe.


----------



## Plex (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm hoping for zombies as well, I mean if society as we know it or the world as we know it is going to end, might as well be in an interesting way... undead!


----------



## more_rayne (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 21, 2012)

nothing happened


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 21, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> nothing happened


Something had to have. If _nothing _happened, it _would _have happened.


----------



## Orin (Dec 21, 2012)

more_rayne said:


>


That guy who predicted his second or third apocalpyse and still had a huge following was far worse (or better depending). Oh wait, what's that light and soundmaa]qat]j zdPVDNVLKNV ...........................


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 21, 2012)

Were not going to die today... but if we do, you can run through the fiery inferno and say "I told you so"


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 21, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> That movie is beautiful!!!!


Isn't it?


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 21, 2012)

If there are zombies I'm going to catch one and put it in a terrarium and feed it live food like chickens.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 21, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Something had to have. If _nothing _happened, it _would _have happened.


Very philosophical. In that case, something happened when nothing happened at the same time, causing nothing and something to occur! Therefore, mantids


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 21, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Z0GFRcFm-aY

I feel fine, how about you?


----------



## Plex (Dec 21, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> http://youtu.be/Z0GFRcFm-aY
> 
> I feel fine, how about you?


I'm feeling a distinct lack of Death myself.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 21, 2012)

Well it's 4:45am on December 22 here, still alive...lol


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 22, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> If there are zombies I'm going to catch one and put it in a terrarium and feed it live food like chickens.


Zombies are scary, but luckily they don't move very fast. It gives you time to get away.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 22, 2012)

pinch me!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 22, 2012)

I dreamed I had a cat! It was a nightmare!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow. That must have been traumatic.


----------

